# Switching to Artificial Turf For Potty



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm thinking very strongly of switching Belle from wee wee pad to Astro Turf. I wanted to know if anyone here has done this. Eventually, after Belle gets the concept I would be having her use the Astro Turf on an outside dog run that we have. She likes the grass to potty but ours is not in good condition and now the stickers are bugging her so she isn't going outside any more. She is beginning to go potty outside of her exercise pen in a very defiant manner right in front of me inside the house. Any thoughts or suggestions??


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

one of my relative uses astro turf for her maltese but i think the smell is a major disadvantage. it doesn't have a deodorizer so it can get pretty smelly. maybe you can try a different brand of wee wee pads, they have different scents to them.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks Tessa's Mom. I have emailed the company that has advertised that their astro turf is great for dog runs for testimonies and also how you combat odor and clean. My husband saw an article in our paper about using it for dogs and that's where I started thinking about it. It would be outside the house on the side that has a dog run that I would like to use to train Belle to use rather than wee wee pads at all. I know it will take time if we try it to get her to give up the wee wee pads by gradually working with her to go to door to outside for potty. Hopefully the company will send me more information. Thanks for your input. I know without being able to clean daily it would be a problem even outside.~Jackie P.S. Since she is currently starting to have accidents as in defiant I thought that starting all over with the turf would be a good alternative. She would not be able to think that the carpet is a substitute for the soft wee wee pad. Grass is grass, I hope. Wish us luck if we decide to try this. It will be like starting all over but she just turned 1 so I see it as a possibility if I really work with her.


----------

